# Question on rabbit hunting gun rules



## Darwin

montagc said:


> I can legally hunt rabbit with a shotgun that holds more than three rounds, right?


Yes you can.


----------



## hunterm

Don't take this the wrong way but where do you hunt that you can get more than 3 shots at a rabbit at one time? In the cover I hunt I'm lucky if I can get 2.


----------



## nicklesman

I can think of one time I wish I had a third shot... lol I shoot an over and under so I only have two shots but yes you can hunt rabbit with a unplugged shotgun.


----------



## BIKENUT06

Allowable hunting equipment per ODNR http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=20829


----------



## k_marshall

so can you also use an unplugged shotgun for squirrels?


----------



## nicklesman

> so can you also use an unplugged shotgun for squirrels?


yes you can


----------

